# تم افتتاح ||||||||| قسم الهندسة الطبية |||||||||



## المهندس (9 فبراير 2006)

السلام عليكم ..

مساء الخير و المسرات ..

:20: 

لكثرت الطلبات المتواصلة بافتتاح قسم الهندسة الطبية ..
ها هو قسم الهندسة الطبية بين ايديكم لتقدموا كل نافع و مثمر و مفيد ..

متمنياً للجميع التوفيق و النجاح ..


و الشكر للجميع ..
:34:​


----------



## Mu7ammad (9 فبراير 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
وجزاك الله خير جزاء ....

وننتظر المشاركات والمواضيع المتميزة 
من كل مهندسى هذا التخصص المتميز ...

والله ولى التوفيق 
​​


----------



## المهندس المسلم. (10 فبراير 2006)

[grade="FF4500 4B0082 0000FF 000000 F4A460"]مبارك إن شاء الله والله ولينا ونصيرنا
بالتوفيق يا إخواني بالتوفيق[/grade]


----------



## أبـو عمـــر (10 فبراير 2006)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

مبارك على الجميع افتتاح القسم الجديد ( الهندسة الطبيــــة ) في ملتقى المهندسين العرب .... ( : 

نريد أن يمتلئ هذا القسم بالمشاركات والإبداعات ... ونحن بانتظاركم يا أعضاء الهندسة الطبية لترونا هممكم ...

وإلــى الأمــــام نحو أداء متميـــــــــــز ....


أمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيـــــــق و النجاح


----------



## مهاجر (10 فبراير 2006)

*نتمنى أن تكون خطوة في الطريق الصحيح*

*مبــــــــــــــــــــــــــروك*

*والقادم أحلى* 

شدوا حيلكم يأهل الهندسة الطبية ​
ليعلم أعضاااااء منتدى الهندسة الطبية أن الأمر لم يكن بالسهل 
وأن إفتتاح هذا القسم لم يأتي إلا بعد تفكير عميق ومشاورات عدة 

وأرجو أن يكون ظننا في محله ونرى مشاركات ومواضيع تليق بإفتتاح هذا المنتدى 

أتمنى للجميع التوفيق 






​


----------



## م/ سارة (10 فبراير 2006)

السلام عليكم
الــــــــف الـــــــــف مبروك

وكنت اريد ان اعرف هل هنا علاقه او ارتباط بين هندسه الالكترونيات والهندسه الطبيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ولكم جزير الشكر


----------



## Brave Heart (10 فبراير 2006)

ألف مبروك على هذه الوردة الجديدة التي انضمت إلى باقة الورود الجميلة.......


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (10 فبراير 2006)

*الف مبروك !*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أهنئ مهندسي قسم الهندسة الطبية على فتح هذا القسم, ونتمنى أن نرى منكم كل ما هو مميز بإذنه تعالى كما تعودنا
وتقبلوا تحياتي
أخوكم أحمد عفيفي​


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (10 فبراير 2006)

*الف مليوووووووووون مبروك*






............................


----------



## م.شمس (11 فبراير 2006)

الف مبروووووك على القسم الجديد 
ولكن اريد معرفة بعض المواضيع التى يمكن التحدث فيها فى هذا القسم
او بعض المعلومات عن ما نود معرفته او مناقشته فى هذا القسم 
ولكم جميع الاعضاء والمشرفين جزيل الشكر


----------



## bouharkat (11 فبراير 2006)

بارك الله في القائمين علئ هذا المنتدي وجزاهم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## جاسر (11 فبراير 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

على بركة الله


----------



## azert123 (11 فبراير 2006)

بارك الله فيكم على افتتاح قسم الهندسة الطبية
والسلام عليكم


----------



## تقوى الله (11 فبراير 2006)

*مبروك القسم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​شكر خاص جدا" لجميع المشرفين في المنتدي علي المجهود الكبير المبذول فيه ، والي الانمام والتقدم دائما" باذن الله تعالي مبروك القسم الجديد ، ونتمني ان نري من عظيم مشاركات اعضاء الهندسة الطبية .
 :84:  
وفقنا الله تعالي واياكم الي صراطه المستقيم والي ما يحبه ويرضاه .
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
أختكم في الله 
N.C​


----------



## عبدالرحمن الحربي (11 فبراير 2006)

السلام عليكم...

خطوة جيدة ... مبارك القسم الجديد


----------



## م.كنعان (12 فبراير 2006)

نصرة لرسول الله وحتى لا تكون الامة الاسلامية إلا في المقدمة وجب على كل مسلم ان يقدم اقصى ماعنده من إبداع كل في مجاله وكفانا الذل الذي نحن فيه حتى تطاولت علينا أحقر الامم 
الاخوة الاعزاء تهانيينا للمسلمين فوز حماس وافتتاح المنتدى وهذا اقل مايعمله المسلم


----------



## kha (12 فبراير 2006)

الف مبروك لكل مهندسي الهندسة الطبية , وامل مشاهدة العلم النافع والراي البناء والمشاركة الفعالة 



وللجميع خالص تحياتي وتقديري خاصة القائمين على هذا المنتدى الرائع


----------



## م.كنعان (13 فبراير 2006)

*نصرة لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم*

:33: :33: نصرة لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وجب علينا الا نكون إلا الاوائل ولا نكون خلف رعاة البقر 
وواجب شرعي على المسلمين وعلى المبدعين خاصة عمل كل ما بوسعهم للارتقاء بالعمل الاسلامي في جميع مناحيه الهندسة الطب الفن ........
بارك الله فيكم وبورك للامة والله الموفق:33: :33:


----------



## sam6 (14 فبراير 2006)

السلام عليكم 
مبارك عليكم وعلينا القسم الجديد وان شاء الله نستفيد منه كما يستفيد منه متخصصى الهندسة الطبية وعلى بركه الله 
وجزاكم الله خيرا 
اخوكم م. هيثم


----------



## aljeddawi (14 فبراير 2006)

بسم الله
كيفكم يا مهندسين
انا طالب هندسة طبية في جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز
قريب اتخصصت وباقي على مواد التخصص ما درست شي منها

بالنسبة لي م/ سارة
احنا عندنا في الكلية قسم الكهربا ودا القسم يحتوي 4 تخصصات الي هيا الالات والقوى و الحاسبات و الالكترونيات والاتصالات و الطبية
كثير من المواد مشتركة بين الاقسام بس فرق في 7 مواد
انا اشوف انو في ارتباط بينهم لانو كلهم كهربا 

تحياتي​


----------



## م/ سارة (14 فبراير 2006)

السلام عليكم 
اشكرك اخى aljeddawiعلى اهتمامك والرد عليا


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (15 فبراير 2006)

*مبارك وإلى الأمام*

فكرة مميزة ومجال مميز


----------



## محمد مثنى (16 فبراير 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## محمد مثنى (16 فبراير 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
انشاء الله تعالى نتساعد وانا والحمد لله ضليع في هذ ا المجال


----------



## سميرة (18 فبراير 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
وجزاكم الله خيرا وسدد خطاكم لما فيه صلاحنا وسداد أمتنا.
لي رجاء وهو إضافة فرع هندسة المياه اي الٍري (المياه الصالحة للشرب) والصرف الصحي وكيفة المحافضة علي المياه وعقلنة إستعمالها والتكنلوجيات الحديثة المتوفرة في العالم , إضافة إلي دراسة التحديات التي تواجه العالم العربي في مجال المياه أو كما يسمي الجوهرة البيضاء وصدق من قائل ( وجعلنا من الماء كل شئ حي ).

سميرة من الجزائر


----------



## هيثم جريش (18 فبراير 2006)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو ارسال بعض المعلومات عن استخدام شعاع الليزر فى الاجهزة الطبية


----------



## م.الدمشقي (18 فبراير 2006)

هيثم جريش قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجو ارسال بعض المعلومات عن استخدام شعاع الليزر فى الاجهزة الطبية


اخي الحبيب
الليزر في الطب استخدامه كثير جدا واكثر مجالات استخدام الليزر هو في طب العيون
وهناك استخدامات اخرى
في طب العيون يستخدم اكثر من نوع من الليزر
منها 
ارجون ليزر:ويستخدم في عمليات لحام الشبكيه
ياج ليزر: ويستخدم في عمليات الجلكوما 
جرين ياج ليزر: ويستخدم في عمليات الشبكيه
وهناك ايضا الدايود ليزر
ساحاول ان شاء الله عمل موضع عن الليزر في الطب


----------



## ابن سينا (18 فبراير 2006)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله في الذين قاموا على انشاء هذا المنتدى في الهندسة الطبية,والحديث عن هذه الهندسة شيق وماتع ويخدم الانسان طبيًاوهندسيًا.
وللعل كنت قد طرحت رسالتي في الدكتوراة في هذا المجال(الهندسة الالكترونية الطبية) وبعنوان"نظام جمع ومعالجة وتمثيل الجهود الكهربائية العضوية في الجسم ".
وللحديث عودة...


----------



## ABUFADE (18 فبراير 2006)

السلام عليكم يا اخواني المهندسين
انا اتمني منكم بان ترسلولي الرسم التخطيطي او الدائرة الكهربائية لجهاز او ماكينة تجهيز القدرة او القوة
power supply بان تكون صحيحه و متكاملة و ايطا ما هي وظيفة الترانزيستر بشكل عام


----------



## ABUFADE (18 فبراير 2006)

انا ابو فادي الافضل بان ترسلولي الاجابة او المساعده على اميلي هدا 
abufade2006m***********
abufade79m*************


----------



## eng_oula (19 فبراير 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
شكر خاص لجميع المشرفين على المنتدى وعلى جهودهم.
هذه خطوه جديده .مبارك لنا ولكم هذا القسم الجديد.


----------



## وليد حيدر (19 فبراير 2006)

مبروووووووك القســــــــــــــــــــــم 

واتمنى المساعده منكم في مجال الهندسه الطبيه .
لاني بااااافي شوي وافقد الامل مطلوب على بحث عن الهندسه الطبيه وجالس ادور ومااالقيت الا باللغه الانجليزيه
مااالقيت بالعربي واتنمى منكم المساعده


----------



## ياسر3100 (21 فبراير 2006)

الف مبرووووووووووووك
وأتمنى الفائدة للجميع


----------



## محمد مثنى (22 فبراير 2006)

*انشاء الله خير*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أسال الله عز وجل ان يعيننا جميعا وان نفيد ونستفيد
انا المهندس محمد مثنى من اليمن مهندس اجهزة طبية
بس اعذروني لو انا اتاخرت في الردود لاني والله مشغول جدا والاجهزة الطبية متعبة في اصلاحها وتاخذ وقت
اتمنى من الله التوفيق للجميع
والسلام عليكم


----------



## salah666 (3 مارس 2006)

الف مبروك على افتتاح الفرع الجديد (الهندسة الطبية) املين المولى ان ينفعنا بما علمنا و ان يزيدنا علما 
و الشكر للجميع


----------



## م التحبو (5 مارس 2006)

شكرا لكم على افتتاح القسم والذى يعتبر خطوة نحو تقدم العلم والمعرفة


----------



## albanaa (7 مارس 2006)

*تم افتتاح قسم الهندسة الطبية*

[frame=5 50] 

مبروك لكم هذا الانجاز ونتمنى المزيد ......بالتوفيق.....البناء




drawFrame()


----------



## wensh (11 مارس 2006)

مبروك على هذا القسم الذى سيفيد الجميع إنشاء الله


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (25 مارس 2006)

الف مبروك بافتتاح قسمكم الموقر واذا احتاجتم اي شئ عن الأت الحفر واجهزة الأسنان انا حاضر

اخوكم المهندس المختص شكري محمد نوري


----------



## eng/dream (31 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم جميعا

سعيدة جدا بالعثور على منتدى يضم قسم الهندسة الطبية.......

شكرا


----------



## م/عيسى محمد الشامي (6 أبريل 2006)

[frame="9 70"] [glow="ffff99"] السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته [/glow]
[glow="ff00ff"]ارحب بالاعضاء الجدد بالهندسة الطبية واتمنى لهم التوفيق .[/glow][/frame]


----------



## م/عيسى محمد الشامي (6 أبريل 2006)

[grade="00008b Ff6347 008000 4b0082"]السلام عليكم ررحمة الله وبركاته 
:30: اشكر القائمين على هذا العمل الرائع .
:30: وشكر خاص للقائمين على الهندسه الطبية[/grade]
:30: الشامي


----------



## نجرو555 (13 أبريل 2006)

الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## العدوى (16 أبريل 2006)

:33: السلام عليكم / انا عضو جديد اريد استعلم عن اجهزة التعقيم المركزية


----------



## eng/dream (20 أبريل 2006)

*نبذة عن مجموعة اجهزة طبية*

السلام عليكم جميعا

هذة مجموعة من الاجهزة الطبية وبعض اهم وظائفها ......الحقيقة كان مطلوب منى تجميعها و فكرت اشارك بيها يمكن تفيد اى حد يبحث عن معلومة 


*Name *
*Function *
1. 
Defibrillators
An electronic device used to re-establish
normal heart beat.

2. 
Pacemakers

Electric stimulator that produce periodic electric pulse to case heart contraction 
3. 
Spirometry 

To measure changes in long volume 
4. 
Electroencephalography (EEG)

To record potential functions from the brain
5. 
ULTRASOUND
Medical imaging technique that uses high frequency
sound waves and their echoes.
6. 
*Electro surgery units*


To assist in surgical procedure by providing cutting and homeostasis “stopping bleeding” 
7. 
*Hemodialysis machine*


machine with a special filter that removes wastes and extra fluids from blood
8. 
*Nebulizer*
provides a fine mist of medication to the lungs.
9. 
*Oxygen Concentrators*
electronically powered device with a series of filters that extract oxygen from room air.
10. 
*Ventilators*
An automatic mechanical/pneumatic device designed to reduce or provide the work required to move gas into and out of the lungs.
11. 
Phototherapy for Newborns
Used to treat neonatal jaundice, this therapy delivers therapeutic light to the baby through a lightweight blanket.
12. 
Continuous Passive Motion Machines
Used for post-surgery patients, these motorized machines move the arms and legs to keep patients mobile and their joints strong.
13. 
MRI: Magnetic Resonance Imaging
modality using
large magnet to generate high-quality visualizations of soft tissue in body.
14. 
Bone Densitometer

A device that measures the strength
and density of bones; often used to determine the risk of
developing osteoporosis.

15. 
C-arm

A mobile fluoroscopy system used for studies
ranging from orthopedics to cardiology.
16. 
CT: Computerized Axial Tomography

modality using fan
beam of X-rays, which rotates around the body to produce
“slices” of human anatomy.

17. 
EKG: Electrocardiogram

a test that records the
electrical activity of the heart, shows abnormal rhythms(arrhythmias or dysrhythmias) and detects heart muscle damage.
18. 
Endoscope

Visual examination of the interior of a hollow
body organ by use of an endoscope.

19. 
Mammography

A diagnostic procedure to detect breast
tumors by the use of X-rays.

20. 
Pulse Ox meter

Computerized monitor and probe that displays a digital percentage readout of a calculated estimate of the patient’s hemoglobin (Hgb) that is saturated with oxygen (SpO2).

21. 
PET: Positron Emission Tomography

modality that
detects radioactive compounds that have been injected into the body to provide information on function rather than structure.
22. 
Electrophoresis 
To measure quantity of the various types of proteins in plasma and urine in clinical laboratory 
23. 
Chromatology 
Separate mixture of substances into component part in chemical laboratory 
24. 
Sphygmomanometer 
For indirect measurement of blood pressure 
25. 
ENG electroneurogram

To measure conductive velocity in peripheral nerve
26. 
Lithotripsy 
Removing kidney stones no invasively without risks 
27. 
Pump ox generator 
Replace the heart ,s pumping action and also the oxygenation provided by lung during surgery 
28. 
Infant Incubators 
For the care of premature newborns
29. 
Anesthesia machine 
To administer volatile anesthetic agents to patient in the operating room through their lungs.
30. 
Drug infusion pump 
Controlled infusion of fluids and drugs to the patient body


السلام عليــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكم


----------



## eng/dream (20 أبريل 2006)

*نبذة عن مجموعة اجهزة طبية*

السلام عليكم جميعا

هذة مجموعة من الاجهزة الطبية وبعض اهم وظائفها ......الحقيقة كان مطلوب منى تجميعها و فكرت اشارك بيها يمكن تفيد اى حد يبحث عن معلومة 


*Name *
*Function *
1. 
Defibrillators
An electronic device used to re-establish
normal heart beat.

2. 
Pacemakers

Electric stimulator that produce periodic electric pulse to case heart contraction 
3. 
Spirometry 

To measure changes in long volume 
4. 
Electroencephalography (EEG)

To record potential functions from the brain
5. 
ULTRASOUND
Medical imaging technique that uses high frequency
sound waves and their echoes.
6. 
*Electro surgery units*


To assist in surgical procedure by providing cutting and homeostasis “stopping bleeding” 
7. 
*Hemodialysis machine*


machine with a special filter that removes wastes and extra fluids from blood
8. 
*Nebulizer*
provides a fine mist of medication to the lungs.
9. 
*Oxygen Concentrators*
electronically powered device with a series of filters that extract oxygen from room air.
10. 
*Ventilators*
An automatic mechanical/pneumatic device designed to reduce or provide the work required to move gas into and out of the lungs.
11. 
Phototherapy for Newborns
Used to treat neonatal jaundice, this therapy delivers therapeutic light to the baby through a lightweight blanket.
12. 
Continuous Passive Motion Machines
Used for post-surgery patients, these motorized machines move the arms and legs to keep patients mobile and their joints strong.
13. 
MRI: Magnetic Resonance Imaging
modality using
large magnet to generate high-quality visualizations of soft tissue in body.
14. 
Bone Densitometer

A device that measures the strength
and density of bones; often used to determine the risk of
developing osteoporosis.

15. 
C-arm

A mobile fluoroscopy system used for studies
ranging from orthopedics to cardiology.
16. 
CT: Computerized Axial Tomography

modality using fan
beam of X-rays, which rotates around the body to produce
“slices” of human anatomy.

17. 
EKG: Electrocardiogram

a test that records the
electrical activity of the heart, shows abnormal rhythms(arrhythmias or dysrhythmias) and detects heart muscle damage.
18. 
Endoscope

Visual examination of the interior of a hollow
body organ by use of an endoscope.

19. 
Mammography

A diagnostic procedure to detect breast
tumors by the use of X-rays.

20. 
Pulse Ox meter

Computerized monitor and probe that displays a digital percentage readout of a calculated estimate of the patient’s hemoglobin (Hgb) that is saturated with oxygen (SpO2).

21. 
PET: Positron Emission Tomography

modality that
detects radioactive compounds that have been injected into the body to provide information on function rather than structure.
22. 
Electrophoresis 
To measure quantity of the various types of proteins in plasma and urine in clinical laboratory 
23. 
Chromatology 
Separate mixture of substances into component part in chemical laboratory 
24. 
Sphygmomanometer 
For indirect measurement of blood pressure 
25. 
ENG electroneurogram

To measure conductive velocity in peripheral nerve
26. 
Lithotripsy 
Removing kidney stones no invasively without risks 
27. 
Pump ox generator 
Replace the heart ,s pumping action and also the oxygenation provided by lung during surgery 
28. 
Infant Incubators 
For the care of premature newborns
29. 
Anesthesia machine 
To administer volatile anesthetic agents to patient in the operating room through their lungs.
30. 
Drug infusion pump 
Controlled infusion of fluids and drugs to the patient body


السلام عليــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكم 
اختكم sh.s
مصر


----------



## ابراهيم طواف (30 مايو 2006)

اتمنى تراسلوني عبر بريدي الاكتروني عن كل جديد في الهندسه الطبيه وخاصه اجهزه الاسنان


----------



## almoqasube (4 يونيو 2006)

:67: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أنا انتظر منذ فترة طويلة شكرا لكم لفتحى هذا القسم أنا طالب و مبتدئ في الهندسة الإلكترونية أرجوا منكم مساعدتي أريد منكم أي معلومىة تساعدني في مسيرتي و إذا كان لديكم مناهج أرجوا أن ترسلوه إلي ٌ:80: plese


----------



## الحكمي (27 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ياشباب مافي احد فيكم عنده فكره الجامعاتالخاصه في سوريا فيها هندسة طبيه


----------



## امل عادل (28 يونيو 2006)

*نفسى اكون مهندسه طبيه ناجحة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا سعيده جدا بانضمامى الى المهندسين العرب
انا فى هندسه الكترونيه
ولكن نفسى اتخصص medical
انا مبتدئه فى الدخول الى الموقع
ولااعرف كيف ارسل موضوعا يقراه الاخرون
وهل لنا الفرصه فى الحديث عن مشكلات عائليه
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## خليل خالد (28 يونيو 2006)

أخيرا تذكرتونا


----------



## امل عادل (5 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
والصلاة والسلام على خير خلقه سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
اا سف لتا خر الرساله ولكن ان شاء الله سيكون هنك مشاركات 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## اليافعي (7 يوليو 2006)

*مبرررررررررررررررررررروك*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
الله يعطيكم العافيه والله يوفق الجميع
نبغي من الجميع لاأحد يبخل على أحد في المعلومه
وجزاكم الله خير
وشــــــــــــــــــــــكرا


----------



## فؤاد ابو زيد (10 يوليو 2006)

ابارك للجميع افتتاح هذا القسم وانشاء الله سنتبادل الخبرات في هذا المجال, واتمنى ان تسود الشفافيه والتعاون المثمر بيننا ....وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فؤاد ابو زيد (10 يوليو 2006)

الاخت المحترمه ام عادل : حتى تصبحين مهندسه طبيه ناجحه فلا بد من ان تعرفي ان المشوار طويل لذا انصحك بما يلي: المثابره والصبر , قراءة اكبر عدد من كتالوجات الاجهزه الطبيه وفهمها جيدا ,فهم نظرية التشغيل لاي جهاز طبي, لا تهابي من فكفكة الجهاز ومحاولة التصليح بعد تحديد العطل, الاستفسار وطلب المساعد ممن لهم خبرات واسعه من المهندسين سواء في المستشفيات او الوكالات الالتحاق بدورات عامه في البدايه وهناك امور اخرى ستتبلور لديك بعد اول سنه من العمل في هذا المجال.


----------



## mnaayad (31 يوليو 2006)

الف الف مبروك افتتا ح القسم 
بس عايزيين ان شاء الله نملا الموقع كتب هندسه طبيه
المهندس محمد عياد


----------



## رحال حول العالم (1 أغسطس 2006)

Very Good Idea


----------



## masri (20 أغسطس 2006)

في الحقيقة مو عارف كيف بدي اشكركم و لكن فعلاً عمل ...شكر خاص لكل شخص ساهم في انجاح هذا المشروع الرائع و القيم ....و شكر لجميع القائمين عليه .....كما نود من الاخوه المساهمه الفعالة في هذا الموقع امتدى الرهيب ...


----------



## samerwnos (24 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله بيك وان شاء الله عبال الدكتوراه


----------



## مصعب السروي (29 أغسطس 2006)

ان شاء الله يبقي احسن ملتقي


----------



## Prof_Mofasa (22 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا اما بالنسبه للاخت ساره 
العلاقه اللي التي تربط بين الهندسه الطبيه والالكترونيه 
علاقه تكد توصف بان الهندسة الطبيه معتمده علي الالكترونيه بنسبه تعادل ال 90% 
وهذا سيظهر ليكي خلال شرح الاجهزة


----------



## engosamaahmed (29 سبتمبر 2006)

الف مبروك على القسم الجديد وبالتوفيق جميعاً
ولي سؤال : كيف أنضم إلى قسم من الأقسام الموجودة؟ وهل من حقي ان أنضم إلى أكثر من قسم؟
وشكراً


----------



## العدوى (1 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
افتتاح مبارك ان شاء الله وأود ان اسأل عن أجهزة التعقيم وحضانات ألأطفال ؟
وجزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## هندسة طبية (14 نوفمبر 2006)

الف مبرووك افتتاح القسم وانشاء الله يبقى هذا القسم عامر بالمواضيع الشيقة والمفيدة:56:


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (16 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم،،،
نشكر جهودكم على فتح موقع الهندسة الطبية واتمنى كل التوفيق لجميع المهندسين والى الامام انشاء الله .... والله الموفق

م/ محمد يامن بمبوق


----------



## abdelmaksoud (12 يونيو 2010)

مبروك على افتتاح هذا القسم الحيوى وجزاكم الله خير والله المستعان


----------



## ليدي لين (12 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا القسم المميز


----------

